# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadoluya Çekik Gözlü Gelen Türkler Nasıl Pala Bıyıklı Oldu ?

## veli

bıyık.jpg
Türkler, 11. yüzyılda Orta Asyadan ufak gruplar halinde Anadoluya gelmeye başladıkları sırada çok azı yerleşik düzendeydi, çoğu göçebe ve yarı göçebeydi. Türkler Anadoluya devlet kurmaya değil, karınlarını doyurmaya gelmişlerdi, çünkü göçebe toplumun devlet kurma birikimi ve bilinci yoktur.
İsmail Tokalak
Türkler iddia edildiği gibi Anadoluya geldiklerinde çok kalabalık değillerdi. 11. ve 12. yüzyıllarda yaklaşık 4  5 milyon insanin yaşadığı tahmin edilen Anadolu topraklarına bir kaç binlik gruplar halinde gelen Türklerin büyük çoğunluğunun, Anadoluyu Türkleştirip burada bir devlet kurma amacı taşıdıklarını söyleyemeyiz. Anadoluyu yurt edinmeye çabalayan bu halk, devlet kurumlarını ve kültür oluşturacak enstrümanlarını, elbette ki Bizans İmparatorluğunun mirasıyla tanıyıp, tanımlayabilecekti. Dolayısıyla Türkler, Bizans ile kurdukları bağı İslamiyetle kuramayacaklardır. Birçok tarihçi tespit etmiştir ki; Türkler İslami bir makyajla Bizansı, kültürünü ve devlet kurumlarını koruyup devam ettirmişlerdir. Ömer Lütfü Barkanın aktardığı dikkat çekici tespitlerinden birini hatırlatmak isterim; Bizanslı Rumlar ve diğer Balkan milletleri sadece isim ve din değiştirerek tarih sahnesine yeni ırk, millet ve üzerine yeni görevler almış olarak çıktılar. İslami renk ve cila altında eski Bizansı ihya ve devam ettirdiler. 
Bin yıldan fazla hüküm sürmüş, birçok antik uygarlığın ve halkın varisi olmuş Bizans Uygarlığının devlet teşkilatından, toprak düzeninden, vergilendirmesinden, maliye sisteminden ve sanat tecrübesinden faydalanılması kaçınılmazdı. Böyle bir uygarlığın devlet teşkilatının yürümesini sağlayacak kurumlardan yararlanılması doğal ve akılcıydı. Selçuklu ve Osmanlı Türkleri var olan bu kurumları ve onları isleten bürokratları kendi sistemlerine alacak kadar rasyonel davranmışlardır.
Bizanslı sanatçılar ve mimarlar Roma Selçuklu Devletinde [Anadolu Selçukluları] kendi mesleklerine devam etmişlerdir. Bu sebeple bu Sultanlığın, Bizans kaynaklarında övgüyle anıldığını birçok Bizanslı tarihçiden okuyabiliyoruz. Oldukça ilginç bir örnek ise, iki başlı kartal Bizansta olduğu gibi Konyada da dalgalanıyordu, bir diğeri ise, Selçuklu sikkelerinin üzerinde hem İsa hem de Meryem Ana tasvirleri basılıdır, ayetler diğer bir yüzünde yer alır. Bu örneklerle, Selçukluların Bizansla ne kadar yoğun benzerlikler kurduğunu bir daha tasvir etmiş oluyoruz.
Roma hukuku ve devlet düzeni modern Avrupanın şekillenmesine yardımcı olurken, Bizans sistemi de Selçuklu ve Osmanlının şekillenmesine yardımcı olmuştur. Hem Avrupayı istila eden göçmen kavimler hem de Bizansı fetheden Türkler at üzerinde kılıçlarıyla gelip Bati Romayı ve Bizansı fethederken, aynı zamanda devraldıkları kültürel mirasla fethedildiler. Osmanlı Bizanstan etkilenip kozmopolit bir kültür yaratır. Bizansın diplomasi kültürünü, Osmanlı devraldığı bürokratlardan öğrenecektir, varisi olduğu imparatorluk gibi uzun yasayabilmeyi diplomasi gücüyle başarmıştır. Romada kendini istila eden barbarlar diye adlandırılan Avrupai kavimleri uygarlaştırmıştır. Avrupa kültürünün temelleri böyle atılmıştır. Ancak Avrupalıların Romaya yaklaşımlarıyla bizlerin Bizansa yaklaşımları benzeşmemektedir. Avrupa devletleri ile Türk devletlerinin kuruluşları arasındaki benzerlikleri ve miras aldıkları kültüre yaklaşımlarını başka bir makalemizin konusu yapmak zorundayız...
Bizans devlet ve kültür kurumlarının gerek Selçuklular döneminde gerekse de Osmanlılar döneminde korunması ve devamıyla birlikte, bu uygarlığın halklarının kimlik değiştirerek, bu devletlerin tebaasının çoğunluğunu oluşturduklarını söyleyebiliriz.
Bu aşamada karşımıza başka bir soru çıkmaktadır; Anadoluya gelen Türklerin nüfusu ne kadardı? Fuat Köprülü 20. yüzyıl başlarında Anadolu halkının büyük çoğunluğunun fetihle Anadoluya gelen Türkmenlerden oluştuğunu iddia etmiştir. Bu makalesinin yayınlandığı yıllarda, Köprüsünün bu görüşü revaçta idi. 1922den bu yana çıkmış çok sayıda ciddi araştırma bu iddianın yersiz olduğunu, aksine Anadolu halkının etnik yapısında Türkmen geninin azınlıkta olduğunu göstermiştir. Bu iddiayı tartışmak bir yana, Türkler Orta Asyadan Yakın Doğuya oradan Anadoluya, aileleri, sürüleri ve kültürleriyle milyonlarca kişilik gruplar halinde gelmediler. Ayrıca önceki yüzyıllarda batı İran ve Anadoluya gelen birçok Türk ve Türkmen boyları Balkanlara, Kuzey Karadeniz, Gürcistan ve Suriye topraklarına da yerleşmişlerdir. Yani hepsi Anadoluya yerleşmemişlerdir. Bu gün Karadenizin öte yakalarındaki Türk boylarının önemli bir kısmi bu bahsettiğimiz boylardan oluşur. Abartılı rakamlar verebilecek olsak dahi Anadoluya gelen Türkler, yerli halkın ancak onda birine yaklaşabiliyordu. 
Türkler, Anadoluya gelirken bir kaç binlik gruplar halinde gelebilmişlerdir. Göçebelerin, aile ve hayvanlarıyla uzak mesafelere göçü oldukça zordur. Türkler Anadoluya geldiklerinde ortalama 45 milyon insan bu topraklarda yaşıyordu. Elbette ki Türkler, bir kaç yüzyıl içinde kendilerinden sayıca fazla olan bu yerli halklarla karıştılar. Yerli halkların önemli bir kısmi zamanla İslami seçmiştir. Oğuz boylarıyla birlikte çok sayıda İranlının da Anadoluya gelip yerleşmiş olduğunu tespit edebilmekteyiz. Bu çoklu nüfus yapısı, Türklerle karışım sonucu fiziksel görünüş olarak Anadoluya özgü Türk toplumunu yaratmıştır.
Türk erkekleri Orta Asyadan Anadoluya, pala bıyıklı, kara yağız görünüşlü delikanlılar olarak gelmediler. Çekik gözleri, basık burunları, ortadan kısa boyları, buğday tenleri, düz ve oldukça uzun saçlarıyla, Moğollara çok yakın bir görünüşe sahiptiler. Kadınlarsa bugünkü Türk kadınlarından çok, çekik gözleri, belirgin elmacık kemikleriyle Orta Asyadaki kadınlara benziyorlardı. Anadoluya gelen Türkler, bugünkü Anadolu halkına özgü görünüşlerine, bir kaç yüzyıl içinde Anadoluda oluşan etnik sentez yoluyla kavuşabildiler.
M.Balivetin Orta Çağda Türkler isimli eserinde, Türkler seyrek sakalları, örülmüş saçları, kırmızı ya da beyaz börkleri ya da koni şeklindeki şapkalarıyla, gönderlerin ucunda sancak olarak salladıkları at ya da dişi kurt kuyruklarıyla, yanları sıra ilerleyen boynuzlu başlıklar taşıyorlardı. Kemik gerdanlıklar ve zincirler asılı küçük çıngıraklar takmış Şaman Babalarıyla, göçebe olsun olmasın Türklerin pek çoğunun Orta Çağ Müslüman toplulukları arasında çok aykırı görüntü sergilediğini anlatır. 
Bu nüfusun Anadolu halklarının ancak %10una denk geldiğini tespit eden araştırmacılar, Türklerin çok kısa sayılabilecek bir zamanda yerli halkla karıştıklarını yazarlar.
Türklerin Anadolu halkları ile kültürel etkileşimi kaçınılmaz olarak ırksal bir kaynaşmanın da ürünüdür. Anadoluda ki büyük etnik grupların, -Rumlar ve Ermenilerin- 20. yüzyıla kadar büyük kısmı İslamileşmiş, bir kısmı da İslami görünüm kazanmışlardır. Yakın zamanlardaki bilimsel araştırmalar, Anadoluda yaşayan Türklerin ırksal özelliklerinin Orta Asya Türklerinden oldukça farklı olduğunu kanıtlamıştır. Gerek Selçuklu gerek Osmanlı dönemlerinde ulus olarak Türk kavramı kabul edilmemiş, Türk sözcüğü göçebe Türkmen toplulukları için aşağılama amacıyla kullanılmıştır.
Anadoluda Türk olarak adlandırılan ırkın, karışık bir ırktan geldiğini Türk tarihini Türklerden daha iyi tanıyan ve inceleyen Avrupalılar çok iyi biliyordu. İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanlığının 20. yüzyılın başında periyodik olarak gizli (confidential) damgasıyla hazırlattığı Türkiye hakkındaki raporlarda, Türk ırkının bu özelliği ve tarihsel olarak nasıl bir senteze uğradığı çok açık şekilde anlatılmıştır.(*) Nisan 1919 da gizli ibaresiyle hazırlanan raporda Bizansın İslamiyet ve Türkler üzerindeki etkisi anlatılıyor. Bugünkü Türklerin fiziki yapısı ve görünüşlerinin Orta Asyadan gelen, Moğol görünüşlü Türklerle bir benzerliğinin kalmadığını, bunun da uzun yüzyıllar Anadoluda ki Hıristiyan yerli halklarla karışmaları, bugünkü görünümlerinin Anadoluda yerli Ermeni ve Rum kadınlarıyla evlilikler sonucunda olduğunu belirtir. Osmanlıda uzunca bir zaman Türklüğün küçük görüldüğünü, fakat 1918-1919a gelindiğinde İslami kimlik yanında Türk kimliği bilincinin kabul görmeye başladığına dikkat çekilir.()
İngiliz Gizli Servisi tarafından da fark edilen Türklüğün küçük görülmesi hadisesine bir örnek vermek isterim.
Bizans İmparatorluk ailesinden gelen Theodoros Spandounes (Spandugnino) 1453 yılında İstanbulun fethedilmesiyle Osmanlı idaresinde bir süre hizmet vermiştir. Türkçe de bilen Spandounes, Fatih Sultan Mehmet dönemine kadar Osmanlı Sultanlarının kökenleri hakkında bir eser yazmıştır. Spandounesin Türklere bakışı olumludur. Eserinde Fatih Sultan Mehmetin Bizans ile Osmanlının bağlantısı konusundaki bir görüşü hakkında şöyle yazar; Fatih, Türk tarihçilerinin iddia ettiği gibi atalarının göçebe çoban kabileler olarak Tatarların-Moğolların-Oğuzların bulunduğu bölgeden [Orta Asya] geldiğine inanmıyordu. Fatih Sultan Mehmet, ailesinin Bizans İmparatorluk ailesi Komnenoslardan geldiğine inanıyordu. İlber Ortaylının büyük Türk olarak göklere çıkardığı Fatihin bu sözleri hakkında nasıl yorum yapacağını merak etmekteyim, buradan kendisine duyurulur. Ayni zamanda, Nizamülmülkten konu açıldığında, Nizamülmülkün Sünni olduğunu, hem de ne Sünni olduğunu söyleyen İlber Ortaylının, Nizamülmülkün Siyasetname adlı eserinin 30. bölümünde, toplu halde şarap içmenin kurallarını anlatan bu devlet adamının nasıl bir Sünni olduğunu, eseri Siyasetnameyi bir daha okuduğunda karar vereceğinden eminim.
Osmanlı tarihçilerinin, tarihte yaşanan çarpıklıkları nasıl bir gözlemle anlattığına dair bir diğer örnek ise, Celal-Zadedir. Osmanlı tarihçisi Celal-Zade, Sultan Selimin Sah İsmail etrafında toplanan Türkmenlere ve Müslüman Türk kökenli Mısır Memlüklülerine karşı savaşmasını haklı göstermek için onları kâfir ilan eder. Ardından devam eder; görünüş itibariyle prensibi sapıklık olan kâfirlere harp ve cihad cennet mekân atalarımızın mutlu adetlerindendi... Diye ekler. Celal-Zadenin bu tutumu, Osmanlıdan beri birçok tarihçinin alışkanlığı olmuştur, bu alışkanlık ve tutum günümüzde de devam etmektedir.
(...)
Her toplum, her uygarlık, her kültür bir sentezin ürünüdür. Mühim olan bu sentezin nasıl oluştuğunu, tarihe tarafsız yaklaşarak, tek yanlı, aşırı milliyetçi şövenist bakış ve görüşlerden soyutlanarak ortaya çıkartmaktır.
Türklerin kendi gerçek kimliklerini tanımaları, dünyada ki yerlerini anlamaları için; uzun yüzyıllar birlikte yaşadıkları milletlerle akraba olduklarını, bu milletlerle ortak bir tarihi yaşarlarken yeni bir ırk yarattıklarını itiraf etmeleri gerekmektedir. Kendimizi doğru tanımlamak için atılacak önemli adim ise; birlikte yaşamış olduğumuz halklarla ortak kültürümüzü, tarihimizi keşfetmektir. (Daha önceki makalelerimde vurguladığım), çok renkli ve desenli bir halinin, bazı renklerine hor davranıp, bazı desenlerini görmezden gelerek, halıyı ancak kıymetsizleştiririz. Tam manasıyla soldurup tek renk yaparız. Kültürümüzdeki bileşenlerin hakkını vermek, onları doğru ve adil tanıtmak gerçek bir saygının gereğidir. İnce ince dokunmuş, işlenmiş bir tabloyu, incelikle ve dokunaklı anlatmak/korumak zorundayız.

----------

